# Tools/Ladders - Exterior - The Chicken Ladder



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

The Chicken Ladder was a game changer for me (pretty sure I know why they painted it yellow and called it the chicken ladder).


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We use the red hooks and attach them to big sections of an old 36' aluminum. A game changer is an understatement. These things are awesome. We always use two hooks per ladder. I often see just one hook being used and cannot think but how unsafe that is. If that thing gives for whatever reason you are so incredibly f****d!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> We use the red hooks and attach them to big sections of an old 36' aluminum. A game changer is an understatement. These things are awesome. We always use two hooks per ladder. I often see just one hook being used and cannot think but how unsafe that is. If that thing gives for whatever reason you are so incredibly f****d!
> 
> We use the red hooks sometimes too, but the chicken ladder is different in a few ways...
> 
> ...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

*I don't know how everybody else does it, but I've started to be more careful working on high places. I always use a rope now. 

I'll throw a rope over the entire house if I need to, and will even clip on if I feel nervous. I picked up a climber's harness with a back attachment, and even picked up a cool fall arrest device. Hope I never need to use it!


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Holland, you are right about big and heavy. A single fly of a 36' aluminum is a feather to me but add the weight of the two hooks and On top of that the wheels, it would be like strapping on rollerblades at the peak of the roof and tying to stop half way down... oh you'll stop. Once you crumple on the ground below.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

That looks awesome! Not cheap...$600 for a 4 piece plus hook package. I still think I might get one. The one thing I do not like about using the ladder sections is the there is not much surface area to put your feet when the ladder is against the roof.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> That looks awesome! Not cheap...$600 for a 4 piece plus hook package. I still think I might get one. The one thing I do not like about using the ladder sections is the there is not much surface area to put your feet when the ladder is against the roof.
> 
> 
> It's another option to consider...For a few select jobs, where a ladder was difficult to use, it can be perfect. We have a lot of tall homes with steep roofs in our area, so figuring out how to handle them gives us an advantage.
> ...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Holland Painting said:


> Pete Martin the Painter said:
> 
> 
> > That looks awesome! Not cheap...$600 for a 4 piece plus hook package. I still think I might get one. The one thing I do not like about using the ladder sections is the there is not much surface area to put your feet when the ladder is against the roof.
> ...


----------

